# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Kathy Griffin Complains That Shes Still Having to Beg For Work

## fortis

> Do you feel sorry for un-funny vulgar comedian Kathy Griffin?Thats what shes looking forsympathy.
> Thats the only reason I can think of that shed admit that President Trump broke her and shes been forced to actually beg for work.


https://www.waynedupree.com/kathy-gr...-rail-trending

----------

Bondo (01-22-2020),Conservative Libertarian (01-22-2020),dinosaur (01-22-2020),MedicineBow (01-22-2020),Old Ridge Runner (01-22-2020),riderboy (01-22-2020),St James (01-22-2020),Swedgin (01-22-2020),teeceetx (01-22-2020),wbslws (01-22-2020),Wiser Now (01-22-2020)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

The United States Constitution gives every American the freedom of speech and expression.  What the framers of the constitution did not expect, or foresee, was that people of today, don't understand anymore, that with freedom, comes responsibility.

Kathy needs to pay the price of her freedom, that she took for granted.  It's going to take a lot more than crying to the media.  Tears have no value, when it comes to freedom.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Conservative Libertarian (01-22-2020),dinosaur (01-22-2020),Jen (01-22-2020),Kris P Bacon (01-22-2020),Old Ridge Runner (01-22-2020),riderboy (01-22-2020),St James (01-22-2020)

----------


## Brat

Anyone here feel sorry for Kathy Griffin?  I sure don't.  She did that nasty, bloody Trump-joke and it went a bit too far.  I'm okay with her misery.

----------

Abbey (01-22-2020),Bondo (01-22-2020),Conservative Libertarian (01-22-2020),Daily Bread (01-22-2020),dinosaur (01-22-2020),Hillofbeans (01-22-2020),Kris P Bacon (01-22-2020),Lummy (01-23-2020),MedicineBow (01-22-2020),navigator2 (01-22-2020),Old Ridge Runner (01-22-2020),riderboy (01-22-2020),St James (01-22-2020),teeceetx (01-22-2020),Wiser Now (01-22-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers



----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Conservative Libertarian (01-22-2020),Daily Bread (01-22-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Anyone here feel sorry for Kathy Griffin?  I sure don't.  She did that nasty, bloody Trump-joke and it went a bit too far.  I'm okay with her misery.


 Me too, I never thought she was funny, she's a loud mouth, talentless, annoying bag of wind.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Conservative Libertarian (01-22-2020),Daily Bread (01-22-2020),East of the Beast (01-22-2020),Old Ridge Runner (01-22-2020),riderboy (01-22-2020),St James (01-22-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

well what about all that 'sticking it in the eye of the president' talk of all the work she was getting here and in australia, etc etc etc.

I guess maybe she was exaggerating just a tad about how everyone was just loving her sticking it to the powerful Mr. President.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Conservative Libertarian (01-22-2020),Old Ridge Runner (01-22-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The United States Constitution gives every American the freedom of speech and expression.  What the framers of the constitution did not expect, or foresee, was that people of today, don't understand anymore, that with freedom, comes responsibility.
> 
> Kathy needs to pay the price of her freedom, that she took for granted.  It's going to take a lot more than crying to the media.  Tears have no value, when it comes to freedom.


Anyone remember the novel _Huckleberry Finn_?  One of the riverside villages that Huck and the two grifters he was with, visited.  The village drunk, Boggs, came to town on a mule, screaming about how he was on the "waw path" and the price of coffins was about to go up.

But first he had to fix old Colonel Sherburn.  So, falling side to side on his saddle, he rides back and forth in front of Sherburn's store, screaming threats, cajoling him out.  Finally he comes out, and, ignoring Boggs, says to the crowd:

"I'm tired of this, but I'll endure it until one o'clock.  And not one second more - if you're here after one, there's no place you can go that I won't find you."

So, Boggs ignores him, plays to the crowd about all the gory things he wuz gonna do to Sherburn's corpse.  And the time ticks on.  Boggs is wearing down and dismounts.  Presently, the colonel comes out - with a shotgun.  He calls, "Boggs!" and shoots him point blank, and turns and walks back into his store.

Boggs had freedom of speech, too.  He did not have freedom from responsibility.

And the Colonel had the power of social connections.  A later lynching bee failed, as the Colonel mocked the would-be lynch mob.  

So it is.  This plain, unfunny comic, whose only steady income was shilling for a bowel-movement aid...misjudged her connection with those who came to watch an unfolding train wreck.  And she got shot in the guts, if not literally, than at least effectively.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Conservative Libertarian (01-22-2020),Daily Bread (01-22-2020),East of the Beast (01-22-2020),Old Ridge Runner (01-22-2020),St James (01-22-2020),StanAtStanFan (01-22-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Me too, I never thought she was funny, she's a loud mouth, talentless, annoying bag of wind.


Personally I'd add a few more adjectives but what you said just about nails it.   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),JMWinPR (01-22-2020),St James (01-22-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

7-11 is hiring . Can she handle the register ?

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Conservative Libertarian (01-22-2020),MedicineBow (01-22-2020),navigator2 (01-22-2020)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> The United States Constitution gives every American the freedom of speech and expression.  What the framers of the constitution did not expect, or foresee, was that people of today, don't understand anymore, that with freedom, comes responsibility.
> 
> Kathy needs to pay the price of her freedom, that she took for granted.  It's going to take a lot more than crying to the media.  Tears have no value, when it comes to freedom.


Well put - Hanoi Jane Fonda isn't forgiven, never will be, and Griffin? There are few things more vulgar and distasteful in politics or entertainment media in history, then her stunt. Hope she never finds work - and blaming Trump for her troubles? You gotta be real stupid to feel sorry for her........


Stan

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Conservative Libertarian (01-22-2020),Daily Bread (01-22-2020)

----------


## IvanLeFou

That's huh... hum... I don't know... too bad?

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

The left like the idea of free speech as long as there is no consequence for what they say or do.   This is because like Griffin, they can not handle the push back on their big mouth outrageous actions because they are not to be held responsible for their actions or for what they say.  Now Griffin, like Fonda is crying crocodile tears and finding out that no one cares about the tears either.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Conservative Libertarian (01-22-2020),East of the Beast (01-22-2020)

----------


## riderboy

> Me too, I never thought she was funny, she's a loud mouth, talentless, annoying bag of wind.


Correct, a washed up butt ugly has-been who makes sensationalist headlines by whining and crying and bashing Trump.  Step off bitch...

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),memesofine (01-22-2020),Old Ridge Runner (01-22-2020),StanAtStanFan (01-23-2020)

----------


## memesofine

She never had a following to begin with. Only in her twilight zone of Hollyweird. She is just downright vulgar. Nothing like Joan Rivers, who was crass AND funny, but not ugly VULGAR. I don't usually gloat over someone's downfall, but I feel NOTHING for her and her troubles, she brought it on HERSELF

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),MedicineBow (01-22-2020),Old Ridge Runner (01-22-2020),riderboy (01-22-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Anyone remember the novel _Huckleberry Finn_?  One of the riverside villages that Huck and the two grifters he was with, visited.  The village drunk, Boggs, came to town on a mule, screaming about how he was on the "waw path" and the price of coffins was about to go up.
> 
> But first he had to fix old Colonel Sherburn.  So, falling side to side on his saddle, he rides back and forth in front of Sherburn's store, screaming threats, cajoling him out.  Finally he comes out, and, ignoring Boggs, says to the crowd:
> 
> "I'm tired of this, but I'll endure it until one o'clock.  And not one second more - if you're here after one, there's no place you can go that I won't find you."
> 
> So, Boggs ignores him, plays to the crowd about all the gory things he wuz gonna do to Sherburn's corpse.  And the time ticks on.  Boggs is wearing down and dismounts.  Presently, the colonel comes out - with a shotgun.  He calls, "Boggs!" and shoots him point blank, and turns and walks back into his store.
> 
> Boggs had freedom of speech, too.  He did not have freedom from responsibility.
> ...


Now that was a long,winding,entertaining way to say Kathy Griffith "had it comin' ".... :Wink:

----------

Brat (01-22-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

When you make your living off of entertaining people it's a smart move NOT to piss them off. A person has to be pretty stupid to not realize that. Roughly half of the country is conservative. So Kathy's actions pissed off about half of the country. One would assume that would result in her income being cut in half (or thereabouts). 

Do I feel sorry for her? Yes I do but not because of her income loss. I feel sorry for all democrats because they just don't "get it". I view democrats as someone born with a handicap, a mental handicap. They also don't seem to have the ability to keep their mouths shut. To me, that's Kathy. It doesn't bother me though because being a conservative I feel that we each have to make our own way in this world & we should suffer when we screw up. That's how you learn. Sadly democrats don't seem to learn either. Oh well...

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Daily Bread (01-22-2020),memesofine (01-22-2020),Old Ridge Runner (01-22-2020)

----------


## Hillofbeans

What she's got, I hope it's catching.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020)

----------


## memesofine

> When you make your living off of entertaining people it's a smart move NOT to piss them off. A person has to be pretty stupid to not realize that. Roughly half of the country is conservative. So Kathy's actions pissed off about half of the country. One would assume that would result in her income being cut in half (or thereabouts). 
> 
>  Do I feel sorry for her? Yes I do but not because of her income loss. I feel sorry for all democrats because they just don't "get it". I view democrats as someone born with a handicap, a mental handicap. They also don't seem to have the ability to keep their mouths shut. To me, that's Kathy. It doesn't bother me though because being a conservative I feel that we each have to make our own way in this world & we should suffer when we screw up. That's how you learn. Sadly democrats don't seem to learn either. Oh well...


Yep, I like to say she DIXIE CHICKED herself. too freaking bad, she had so much hate in her black heart it made it do it.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Hillofbeans (01-22-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

What she fails to comprehend, is that her "humor" has alienated a LOT of people.

Not JUST Trump and Trump supporters.

For years, she has hammered away at popular stars, directors, etc.  That was her schtick, and, yea, she could be funny at it all, but....it was all pretty universally negative.

Eventually that gets old, but, on top of that....she just doesn't have as many allies as she thinks.  That comes from mocking people for over a decade.

Hey, don't be surprised that your vittles taste like shit after taking a dump in your food bowl......

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Hillofbeans (01-22-2020),memesofine (01-22-2020)

----------


## Wiser Now

I think her stunt sent the signal that she was out of funny material, and already desperate for work when she did it. That she is no longer funny, if she ever was, is her fault, and hers alone. Not even a new manager would change that.
I recommend she take Uncle Joe the Pervert's advice and "Learn to code". Her days in show business are over.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Swedgin (01-22-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Learn to change the fry oil at McDonalds.

Because she ain't smart enough to code.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Wiser Now (01-23-2020)

----------


## fortis

Even putting politics aside, she has the nerve to complain after the despicable attempt at humor with zero consideration that Trump's family, including his kids witness this horrible image of their father. 

Such an individual deserves zero compassion for being so damn heartless without thinking of someone else's family would see that graphic image. 

Same for that play that showed the prez being assinaged on stage, don't they think about his family.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Canadianeye (01-22-2020),Wiser Now (01-23-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

She can't find work, or she can't find the work she wants? That she thinks she is entitled to as a Hollywood elite.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Swedgin (01-22-2020)

----------


## MedicineBow

Let's see,  the very man she made fun of has unemployment at record lows. So, she can look for a job, there's plenty of work available....she's lucky. Walmart,  7-11...they're all hiring.  She can thank Trump that so many jobs are available.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Swedgin (01-22-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

> Learn to change the fry oil at McDonalds.


Maybe she could join Mac Sabbath  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (01-22-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

Maybe she should call Harvey Weinstein.

I hear tell that he could use a nice call girl, and, these days, he ain't too picky......

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),MedicineBow (01-22-2020)

----------


## Jen

Boo Hoo, Kathy.  
 :Crybaby2:

----------

Brat (01-22-2020)

----------


## Gator Monroe

She could guest star on Netflix shows

----------

Brat (01-22-2020)

----------


## Dan40

If she had a humorous act, she'd get more work as a comedian.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

> She could guest star on Netflix shows


I don't know about that.

Her ACTING isn't even up to her Stand up......

(But, if there was a role for an irritating, self-involved red head who won't shut the fuck up......)

----------

Brat (01-22-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> 7-11 is hiring . Can she handle the register ?


Kathy!  LEARN to code.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Daily Bread (01-22-2020),Hillofbeans (01-23-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

There's bad taste and then there is BAD TASTE!  She's the epitome of BAD TASTE and if you choose to live and die by the sword don't whine when it slices you.

She's only seen as funny by the leftist moonbat loonies and I am sure even a lot of them don't find her funny either.

I can't stand her and I hope all of her work dries up to nothing.  She's poison now and deservedly so.

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),Hillofbeans (01-23-2020),memesofine (01-23-2020)

----------


## navigator2

The 1st Amendment can be a bitch Kathy. That being said, I could use a maid.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (01-22-2020),memesofine (01-23-2020)

----------


## Wiser Now

> Even putting politics aside, she has the nerve to complain after the despicable attempt at humor with zero consideration that Trump's family, including his kids witness this horrible image of their father. 
> 
> Such an individual deserves zero compassion for being so damn heartless without thinking of someone else's family would see that graphic image. 
> 
> Same for that play that showed the prez being assinaged on stage, don't they think about his family.


If she was thinking about young people at all, she was thinking that horrid image was a way to indoctrinate young people against Trump. These people never think past getting votes.
No, they do not care about the feelings of their victim's family members.

----------

Brat (01-23-2020),memesofine (01-23-2020)

----------


## memesofine

> Kathy!  LEARN to code.


lol, AS HER party of idiots she supports (democommies and who she held up a severed head of President Trump for): will tell her.

----------

Brat (01-23-2020)

----------


## memesofine

> Kathy!  LEARN to code.



00043.jpg

----------



----------


## Wiser Now

> The 1st Amendment can be a bitch Kathy. That being said, I could use a maid.


You would let her in your home???? Where you have to look at her???????????????????????????????????? :Thinking:

----------



----------


## Lummy

I just wish Hollywood celebs would stay out of politics. What they consider a publicity stunt for attention has repercussions that go well beyond grocery checkout tabloids. How are they ever held accountable except by black-balling shit like Griffin? What she did I think was actually illegal. It need not have happened. She is an idiot, and candidate for at least a Darwin participation award.

I doubt the little shit would even appreciate that Trump forgave her back in 2016. It just wasn't cool. 

Kathy Griffin:  :Puke:

----------



----------


## RedLily b6

> The 1st Amendment can be a bitch Kathy. That being said, I could use a maid.


You're game.   I wouldn't employ her as a garbage collector.

----------


## jirqoadai

heres the entire problem with miss kathy. imagine now a " comedian " doing that to onignog. the severe consquences that would follow. and the comedians rebuttle of , well this is what he deserves.so in all fairness, kathy needs to go. car wreck, pushed down the stairs, chinese virus, any means possible.

----------


## Wiser Now

> You're game.   I wouldn't employ her as a garbage collector.


I would! I would thoroughly enjoy the sight of her lugging trash cans over to the truck in a driving rain! I would almost pay to see that!

----------

navigator2 (01-24-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I would! I would thoroughly enjoy the sight of her lugging trash cans over to the truck in a driving rain! I would almost pay to see that!


It would be funny.

It would get her the most laughs ever, in her career.

----------

Wiser Now (01-24-2020)

----------


## navigator2

> It would be funny.
> 
> It would get her the most laughs ever, in her career.


 Showing my age, but she would resemble Red Skelton when he did clown memes, er mimes. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Wiser Now (01-24-2020)

----------


## Wiser Now

> Showing my age, but she would resemble Red Skelton when he did clown memes, er mimes.


Now you've done it. I was thinking about getting ready for bed and now I can't for a while. i'm laughing too hard.

----------

navigator2 (01-25-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Showing my age, but she would resemble Red Skelton when he did clown memes, er mimes.


Yeah...my age, too.  Watching Red Skelton was a family event each week.

But Red was doing it for laughs.

Ugly Kathy would just be being...whatever it is she is.  Not a comic - but a joke.

Red was playing for laughs - laughing with the audience.  But we'd be laughing AT that pathetic old ugly woman who's the AA hire on the back of the trash truck.

----------

JMWinPR (01-25-2020),navigator2 (01-25-2020),Wiser Now (01-25-2020)

----------

